# Parelli Progress Thread



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay! Now all of us Parelli students have a thread where we can post about our daily play sessions with our horses, ask questions, vent, bounce ideas around, tell others about exciting new developments, post pics, all that stuff! In the Seven Keys to Success the last Key is Support. This is the idea of this thread, to give other Parelli people support in their journey. I personally won't be posting about any play sessions for a few days because I'm in the middle of moving, however lets hear YOUR stories!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Subscribing for laters 

Shauna


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I wish I had Internet on my cell phone, I'd post small updates during the move! lol. One nice thing that happened this morning though, I went out to put fly masks on and Arie came right over to the fence to greet me and really wanted some attention, he kept following me around asking him to scratch him here and there. For him this is a BIG thing, he's such an independent guy that anytime he OFFERS interraction with me I take it! I felt bad though because when I was walking back to the house he was looking after me like "Why are you leaving?" lol. I haven't had any time to play with him this past week so he's craving play time just as much as I am. Hopefully Saturday will be our first play session at our new home!  If not then definitely Sunday! His reaction to me now is the polar opposite of what it was 2 years ago. I'm so incredibly proud of him!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw that's so sweet Rebecca  I had that moment the other day with Phoebe she is very independent as well. Going to head out to play with her now be back on later with some updates 

Shauna


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Had a good time with Dreamer today my foal. She is getting much much bigger. Haven't played with her in a little while so I just wanted to do some small stuff as I like to play for a week or so then let her off to be with her mammy more than me  She did great did lots of friendly game. Worked with one of the horses that have been sent her to be started by dad. He starts horses as a business he doesn't use Parelli but he is letting me work with some of the horses and uses some aspects of what he sees me doing. So worked with a big 16.3hh mare and she was great got the saddle on her and dad was up on her too very quick little learner  Took Phoebe in because she is seeing the farrier later will play with her in a little while 

Shauna


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

that is great rebecca! are you all moved in yet? and you should post pictures .

oh that is cool shauna! i want a baby!

my update:
sonny had a three day weekend! i dont think he has had one of those since the heavy snow! i had multiple graduations and grad parties this weekend so i thought he might enjoy some time to himself and some peace and quiet, but im sure he missed his usual treats  i got down to the farm today and his whole front pasture was flooded! i mean standing water knee deep! i don't even know how it was possible but it is! so unfortunately the outdoor arena was just as bad so sonny and i had to stay in the indoor. he was surprisingly affectionate! usually when he stays in all day he wants to go explore or eat grass or think about bucking and bite me a whole lot. but today he came out of his stall, rolled twice and then was all mine! he was perfectly content hanging out and getting his forehead scratched. since he was in an unusally -calm- (i dont think that is the word that i want, but its the first one that comes to mind) mood today we didnt do a whole lot. i actually just kept him on the 12' line and we played with some maintaining gait and direction at the walk and just some basic games and then he got a shower because he was covered from ear to tail in poop and pee. yuck lol.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like you and Sonny had fun Emily  I'm getting a 22ft rope now  So happy  

Was playing with Phoebe today and started working on our first level 2 stuff of doing transitions on our circling game went pretty well on the left rein had a bit of a melt down on the other rein but got it going well eventually. To be honest I don't know if it's still level 2 I'm working from the old red and blue packs lol I just got a lend of them off of friends so thought I would take them since they were being offered to me  Might head out to Dreamer who is being great these days I am loving spending time with her. She is nearly 13hh at 3 months old god she is going to be HUGE. Here's what I did over the past couple of days with her in my blog  savvylover112.wordpress.com

I'm going to a clinic now at the end of the month just to watch its from Jackie Chant and she just earned her 4 star status she is coming all the way from New Zealand to Ireland so I'm taking advantage of this opportunity to go watch  

Shauna


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi folks, I have just found the Horse Forum, and really into my natural horsemanship here in New Zealand. Would love to be able to talk Parelli without being thought over the top. Home sick at the moment but beautiful day (middle of winter) so managed 30 minutes out with Raffy, my Appy/Clydie/Arab X!! The interesting thing I noticed today is that although he loves the pedestal (a couple of pallets on top of each other, with thick ply and carpet on top so he doesn't slip), could stand there for hours, he is very reluctant to step down forwards, he prefers to back off or step off sideways. Thinking about that one.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok! I'm back! lol. All moved in and Arie has settled so well that I have one phrase for you all: BAREBACK AND BRIDLELESS RIDING!!!!!!! Yes that's right, I've had 3 amazing bareback and bridleless rides on him AND we jumped!! We've done w/t and some patterns. WOOHOO!!


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

hi tinac! welcome! i am no expert, but it sounds to me like maybe he doesnt have the confidence to step forward off of it? if that is the case i believe your friendly game is broken. try that and see if it helps. is he unconfident or is he just simply refusing to come off forwards? 

WOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!! you go rebecca!!!! you better have some videos for us to drool over soon


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I am so envious of 'bareback and bridleless', definitely a goal of mine, got to keep it there out in front of me as I have a long way to go!! Just got back in from playing with Raffy, and really worked on friendly game, especially when on the pedestal. Yoyoed him on and off, then asked him to come off forwards, rewarded him for what I hope was the slightest try, then backed him off and went off to some moving circle game, which turned into a squeeze game and then back to the pedestal. This time tried it as a sort of squeeze game, and yeah, once on and asked to move forward just walked off!! It was great. Repeated this a few times and the last time he even left his hind legs up while he thought about it. Great fun.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Good work tinac!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL Emily, I don't have any videos or pictures  Today's ride no one was there to see it, although we had an interesting Liberty session to warm ourselves up. He was a little RB because he was away from his new friends which is interesting because he never acts like that, but I played with the horse that showed up! I did some matching and mirroring which got his attention, then played the catching game when he would leave. He ended up coming back to me at a trot. He offered me some really nice stuff once I helped his confidence....I thought about going Online to fix it but I thought I could give it a shot at Liberty and I was able to do it without going to Online. Our ride went really well, but I noticed that our Sideways Game is broken bridleless so that tells me I haven't done enough prep in my lower level Freestyle, so I'll be working on that.


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

wow rebecca that sounds so great!!!! i am so happy for you   and for arie!

what is the catching game?


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

The catching game is how you go about getting a horse to become interested in you to where HE catches YOU.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

On the subject of the catching game I can't really seem to get my horse to want to catch me or even be interested in me for that matter. Any ideas guys?
Sounds great that you were able to have some BB and BL rides Rebecca well done 

Shauna


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

hmmm can you go into detail rebecca? sonny always comes to me when i call him but it might be useful information to have later on!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Shauna: Is the horse in question a LB or RB horsenality?

Emily: I will try to make this as simple as possible lol! Basically the rule is if you have no eyes, lots of pressure....one eye, slight pressure....both eyes, no pressure. So if the horse turns his butt to you, you use a lot of energy to drive him on. If he has one eye on you, you toss your halter at Zone 4...reel it in....toss it at Zone 4....if at any time the horse looks at you with both eyes turn your back and walk away. Then you start making a wide path toward Zone 5....this creates curiosity. But stay out of the kick zone! If the horse turns toward you turn around and walk away. There is much more to it than this, but it kinda gives you an idea.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

She is innately LB in the field but can go RB sometimes

Shauna


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm, well that makes it interesting. Can you get video? Or get your hands on the L&HB DVDs? I could try to explain what to do but it would be very long....


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok so I might be crazy, but I am seriously considering participating in the ACTHA event that's going on in my area with Arie! It's kind of like a small version of the Extreme Cowboy Race lol. He might be the first Hanoverian to do a trail class like this! lol! We would have to work on some specific things beforehand but I think we could do pretty well with prior and proper preparation  I would love the chance to represent Parelli in a competition like this.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can get my hands on the L&HB in about a month she will easily let me catch her and look interested when she sees the halter most of the time but she will not catch me though but it is a big improvement for me to be able to go near her in the field without food thanks to the Parelli work we have done 

Shauna


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool, the L&HB pack will tell you everything you need to know, and more!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah everyone says its great I'm having a mini clinic day up here next month so will be able to get it then  

The event sounds cool go for it Rebecca 

Shauna


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Practiced some things for the ACTHA event....even though I'm still not sure I'll participate lol! But it was fun and gave me some new ideas to play with. Practiced backing through an L shape, going over a jump (barrels laying on the ground) at the canter with rhythm, trotting a weave pattern (which we've had down for awhile), going over trot poles, HQ and FQ yields, sideways, canter transitions, cantering nice circles with simple lead changes in a Figure 8 pattern, extending our canter to go a bit faster (it says I might have to do a hand gallop but I can't achieve that in the indoor, it's too small), pulling a bucket and I kinda simulated a rain jacket with a feed bag lol! Overall Arie did REALLY well with it all, he's a little unsure about pulling something behind him but he's getting there.


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

This sounds great fun, but please can you tell a kiwi what is an ACTH event? As for me I am going to have to tape my mouth shut, after years of chuching away to my horses, I find it so difficult when I want to encourage Raffy forward not to use my voice. It is so difficult. I will just have to get some packing tape and stick it over my mouth. LOL 
Winter in NZ isn't actually all that bad, and although I have taken Raffy's shoes off for the next 3 months as we won't be going anywhere, I am still getting quite a lot in at weekends. Week days are no good now, dark when I go to work and getting dark when I get back. Good day today, both on-line and a bit of riding. Even got the horse trailer on to do some work around that.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

The event is for the American Trail Horse Association. My horse is a Hanoverian so I'm pretty sure he will be the only warmblood at the event  lol! I'm a big believer in cross training and while my goal is dressage with him, this is an excellent thing for us to do!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, so my Parelli level 1 kit came to me in the mail a few days ago. I have listened to the audio cd, read the introduction portion of the first booklet (and chapter one of the theory guide), and am watching dvd disc one. Boy, is it all an information overload! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Charligirl, what fun, a whole new world about to open up. I am only Level 2 on-line and just getting going on my freestyle. I was watching an old freestyle video I got on Trade Me (EBay) and this is the 3rd time of viewing, and this time taking notes like mad. Planning to sort out my 4 phases and write them up on bits of paper and go around chanting things like, 'eyes, belly button, legs then reins'. I think my husband thinks I am totally mad!! Working though, in between the showers, I got an hour on Raffy, I have an approx 80ft round pen outlined with electric tape and it is going pretty well. Just finding the supporting rein, or I suppose it is basically teaching him to neck rein quite difficult. Trying to sort my hands out and teach the horse at the same time!! Poor Raffy, he is trying very hard for me!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like you both have some fun plans ahead! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Update  Rode Arie this morning, tried out a dressage saddle to see if it would work for him....it works for him now but when he muscles up better it will be too tight, so that's a bummer but it was nice to ride in 

Worked with a clydesdale afterwards. It was his first time being exposed to Parelli and he did FANTASTIC! Started out being RBI but after awhile I started to see his confidence come up. When we got to the Circling Game he was so confident that he switched to LBI dominant....I loved seeing the change! He had started out being afraid to ask questions but by this time he was asking me A TON of questions!  He ended up trotting a full circle by himself and when I asked him to come in he had so much draw that he trotted to me!  He's a smart boy, and the owner wants me to ride him too, so that should be interesting. I love this Parelli stuff!


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Spirithorse, sounds like you had a great time. Was he a full Clydie, they are such solid horses. Raffy has a quarter Clydie in him, along with half Appaloosa and the rest Arab, and he is pretty solid, huge bum on him, I always say we have matching bums! lol Can't wait for the weekend and get back out there doing my stuff, although the forecast is for rain, yuch. This is the first winter where I have minded the couple of months break for bad weather. I usually enjoy the break to catch up with other things, not this year, I just want to keep going with my Natural Horsemanship stuff.

Does anyone else have any trouble with the horsenality question? Raffy is definitely more left brained than right (except during a mass start at an endurance ride, then he flips very right brained). As to extrovert or introvert he is a bit of both, in fact looking at the chart is half way in between. Would love to be able to use his horsenality in the way I work, but not being sure am not able to.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes he's a full Clyde. The owner also has another full Clyde and she wants my help with getting him confident about going into the wash rack...she's had him several years and still can't get him in there. Her dressage horse has a trailer loading problem so she wants my help on that....and her mare is semi-retired, kinda, but she wants me to start the ground work with her....so I'm havin a ton of fun! lol.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok so Arie is a superstar! lol! I had the urge to ride him bareback and bridleless tonight so I did a quick warm-up on the ground to see if he was with me, which he was, and hopped on and had a very pleasureable ride  We did w/t and transitions...it's getting better and it's only our fourth bb&b ride!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

YAY!  I rode Arie twice today already, both bb&b, and on the second ride we cantered!! Woohoo! At one point I was doing a Bullseye toward the center of the arena and I had the thought, "I'd like for him to go from canter to walk, no trot steps in between" so when the time was right I sat back, put a tad bit of feel on the string around his neck and he put his butt down and went right into a walk!! Yay!!! I hopped off and let him graze, he's so awesome!


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

That is fantastic. Still trying to work out what is w/t from your last post. Can't wait for the weekend, there must be some gaps between the rain for me to something.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

w/t means walk/trot


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, two questions. 

1. It really bugs me when horses graze when I'm working with them--I feel like the do not pay me as much attention and tend to pull me around. Anyway, I am currently working on the friendly games with my horses, and they want to graze. Should I allow them to do this? Does it defeat the purpose of being friendly if I have to tug their head up all the time?

2. How fast does it usually take for a horse to learn one of the 7 games? If a horse could get a game perfected, could I move onto the next game right away? Or are you supposed to practice the one game for several days/weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Duh w/t - walk trot - pretty obvious when you think about it. lol
Charligirl, hope I get this right, please spirithorse tell me if I am getting it wrong. When I went to my beginning Level 1 course with Russell Higgins, he talked about the grazing thing. He said not to worry about it, this is meant to be a friendly game, and if your horse is that comfortable with you touching him all over, whirling the string around and slapping the ground and still keep eating then the game is going pretty well. A horse is not going to put his head down to eat (basically a pretty dangerous position for a prey animal) if he doesn't trust you. As to how long to do the games, first of all, the first time you do them it is best to do them in the correct order. Importantly the first 3 games, the other 4 are made up of things you do in the first 3. If you think that on a course you go through all 7 in one day, I think you could say that go at the pace at which you are comfortable. Just remember things don't have to be perfect before you move onto the next one. One other thing, remember that they are games, that the idea is to have fun, once it becomes a chore move onto something else (unless you are waiting for a first slightest try - then you wait). I know at the start they say use your imagination, but once you start trying to do this it is amazing the weird things you can think of to practice the games. (Leading your horse under the washing line of clothes - I'm Mum so am allowed, and it was a row of saddle blankets!!!) I am very Virgo - intense, perfectionist, what a difference when I let go and said this is meant to be fun, I can't wait to get out there and do more and it won't stop raining!!! Hope I haven't gone on too long. Tina
PS Just one more thing, if your horse tries to graze with the other games, up the intensity of the phases, relaxing back a bit when they stop trying to eat. Also if insisting on eating every time you stop, move back into the game, unless you declare it a hang about for a few moments and think about it time, then you are back in the friendly game, but you have to give permission for them to eat. Does that sound right Spirithorse? My horse is not that obsessed with food.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

That was very well put tinac!  I'll add this about the food....David Lichman and Tony Vaught, Parelli Professionals (well Tony is a former PP) both stress the importance of you dictating when your horse is allowed to eat. A good challenge is to see if you can get your horse to stand without grazing. If the horse is intent on eating, he's basically blowing you off so all you do is continue on with what you are asking.....say you are asking him to go out on a circle.....go through your phases and if he gets a Phase 4, well it's his own fault because he wasn't paying attention.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, thanks so much for all of the information! Scotch is pretty good at not eating when I don't want him to, but Kubie can get pretty pushy about it. At the end of yesterday's friendly game session, he was taking a little snooze--not even trying to eat or moving around! That was definitely a first with him...he likes to move around a lot. In the future, I won't discourage it if I'm doing the friendly game.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Who had fun at the Ohio Parelli tour?? I DID, I DID, I DID!!!! lol! Learned a ton and had a blast!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I live on the other side of the pond so wasn't there lol but I heard that the Saturday was cut short and that there was no performance from Linda for some reason.

Shauna


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish I could have been there! It is quite the drive for me though.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Spirithorse!

Were you able to take Arie? I so wanted to go to that but it just wasnt in the cards for us. I would have loved to been able to meet up with you and chat in person....
I wish that they would bring the tour back to PA, Harrisburg is only a couple of hours away from me!
Please tell us all about it...I have been so busy with doing hay the last two weekends and my daughter went to an Open Show on Sunday. She did awesome and her horse was so awesome for her.....
Cant wait to hear more about the Parelli event in Ohio!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I wasn't able to take Arie unfortunately, however I've already started incorporating what I learned with Arie and it's already made a huge difference with his responsiveness! I don't have much time now but will post about it later


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,I was just searching Google for some info on Patterns and I came across this Forum.I am at work (naughty me) LOL & I cant get on the Savvy Club ste from here.Anyway I thought this would be a neat place to join up so I can talk away while here at work... good way to pass the boring bits of the day away and I think its better to be doing that in a Savvy way than to be staring into space!Anyway - Im from New Zealand.I have JUST submitted my Level 1 online Audition about 3-4 days ago.So Im sitting on tenter hooks awaiting the decision as to whether or not I have passed it.Apparently the wait is abour 4-6 weeks according to the Email I got back.Anyway I have lots of reading ot do on this site so I better skip to it eh!


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Scotch gets it! I was practicing the driving game yesterday, and he yielded his front end from both sides with phase one! After that, we did a bit of the yo-yo game and he did awesome. I think something "clicked" for him yesterday...just wanted to share!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well haven't been updating here for a while but was practicing changing direction on the circling game with Phoebe on Wednesday and she was so great with it I was so so pleased such an improvement was made there  Then we used what we had in her field to practice our sideways game so we did sideways around a log which we normally jump so changed it up a bit  

At the minute I am four hours away from my home county to be at a level 2/3 clinic with four star instructor Jackie Chant only really on the computer to type up some notes but got an internet connection so came on here. Have learned loads from just watching this clinic have tomorrow left at it so only here for two out of the three days but it's still great education  

Shauna


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Jackie is Fantastic!!! Ive done a level one Clinic with her a few years ago & hd a lesson with her a couple of months ago. Unfortunately wont see her down here until aApril next year, Lucky You!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah I'm just home from it came home with loads of ideas and things to do with some of the patterns to do them differently while riding  Got some help with sideways too  She has one day left for the clinic but I can't go tomorrow but got lots out of the two days that I was there was so exciting as a first clinic and she is sooooooo nice  

Shauna


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

She is very nice isnt she.Some instructors have an uncanny way of making you feel like a twit but she makes you feel confident & she doesn't STARE at you like some do LOLI get nervous & fumbly when Im being watched but she does it so sneakily LOL & instead of saying... DO THIS OR DO THAT She sayd hey how about trying this to see what happens?? I dont know, LOL I just seem to really click with her style of tutoring.Glad you had fun & learnt lots too


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Katana, I am up here in Hamilton. How is the weather with you? I am not getting much done as it is so wet, and dark when I get home from work. Although yesterday afternoon was fabulous, the fog lifted and the sun came out and I got Raffy in and played with him for ages. Even though he is not getting much play time at the moment, it is amazing how he remembers everything and after a bit of a warm up, we carry on from where we left off. He especially loves the pedestal (a couple of pallets with board and carpet on top), and yesterday ended up with all four feet up, looking like the king of all he surveyed!!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmm Weather today is a bit over cast, but yesterday was awesome,I spent undemanding time with them yesterday as I had to muck out the paddock though LOL Oh how joyous hehehe Im looking at things around our place to turn into a pedestal - I like the idea of pallets thoough!!! Did you add ply boar or anything to the top under the carpet? just to give extra strength?
I am a waitkato-ite originally too so I know all about those early dark evenings in the winter time. *sigh*


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

My husband made my pedestal for me. 2 pretty new strong pallets, (just tied together, otherwise too heavy to move in one), a piece of 7ply or greater board on top and then some old carpet tacked on top. Works really well. Probably a bit bigger than some, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh yup thats sounds good. 

What size horse do you have??


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

15.3hh, Appy/Clydie/Arab X! I think there should be a photo attached to my profile, but am not very good at doing that type of thing.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice!! Here is a pic of my wee girl she is Clyde/Standy X this is her with Jackie Chant









She was only three then I had only backed her about two months prior to the clinic. it was a Level one clinic


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

How do you put a photo on? How do I find out the URL of my image?


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

She looks lovely, I just love that Clydie bit, They don't flinch at all when you get on!! lol


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

I load them onto photobucket then when you have done that you get given the URL codes


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Just gotta say I am so happy to see people connecting on this thread!


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I got a rescue horse about a moth ao and have been working with her to try and figure out what she can do. I tried her with a bridal once and she was so distracted by the bit that I had to ask a few times to get her to do anything. I ode her with a rope halter and clip on rope reigns and she practically read my mind. After two weeks i could go out into the field. Climb on bareback and by shifting my weight, using my leg aids, and holding my arm out to one side could get her to turn where ever I wanted her to go.

In the month I have had her she has only spooked twice and when she did it was unlike any horse spook I've ever seen. Both times I was leading her and she would see something she had never seen before.Her head went up. She paused for less then half a minutes then walked forwards, investigated the object again for less then half a minute then completly ignored it. I once heard about a way to play ames to train your horse to spook safely. Do you think she may have had that training? 

She is a 10 year old arabian mare 

I pointed her nose at a cow and a few goats the other day while riding, told her to get them and she rounded them up at a trot and fast walk. 

I have also lounged her over jumps and she seems to have decent form over them and jumped easily without trying to refuse even though she had enough line to easily run around them instead of going over.

She follows me around without a lead or halter and in hand is perfect for me and is good for the kids with no horse experience who handle her.


----------



## Madiera (Jul 1, 2010)

Spirithorse said:


> Just gotta say I am so happy to see people connecting on this thread!


Me too!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

JekkaLynn said:


> I got a rescue horse about a moth ao and have been working with her to try and figure out what she can do. I tried her with a bridal once and she was so distracted by the bit that I had to ask a few times to get her to do anything. I ode her with a rope halter and clip on rope reigns and she practically read my mind. After two weeks i could go out into the field. Climb on bareback and by shifting my weight, using my leg aids, and holding my arm out to one side .......


THats great you have been having heaps of fun with her. She sounds like a lovely mare & she has fallen on her hooves with you too LOLI Haven't heard of teaching them to spook safely.Sounds like she may have ahd some background if only a basic background in parelli perhaps?


----------



## arasumi (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi! I am from Argentina and quite new to the forum.

I wanted to practice the Parelli games with my horses so I got a a book and gather some info from internet, but not to much. Since I found that I need much more information/help that the book alone, I was wandering if any of you knows where I can find the DVDs for less money than in the Parelli site (my salary is in PESOS!) may be used ones...?. Any ideas?. 

I am enjoying this forum and this thread in particular, so thank you. 

Best regards to all,


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

arasumi said:


> Hi! I am from Argentina and quite new to the forum.
> 
> I wanted to practice the Parelli games with my horses so I got a a book and gather some info from internet, but not to much. Since I found that I need much more information/help that the book alone, I was wandering if any of you knows where I can find the DVDs for less money than in the Parelli site (my salary is in PESOS!) may be used ones...?. Any ideas?.
> 
> ...


Well if you can afford to join the savvy club there is loads of info there for anyone joining the program  

Played with Phoebe and Dreamer today had two opposite LB's Dreamer was complete LBE all the time and Phoebe was really LBI even when I was riding her was so funny playing with the two in one day wonder what George will be like tomorrow  

Shauna


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Some of you may know that when I got Arie I discovered through working with him that he was pushed VERY hard when he was at the Eventing training barn and that he was very scared to go over a single ground pole. Well all of our FOUNDATION BEFORE SPECIALIZATION work has paid off!! We jumped 2'6 the other day and he was calm, confident, dedicated, motivated and very much in tune with me!!! He was absolutely perfect! I looove jumping him, he is sooooo nice! YAY ARIE!!!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Arasumi - The savvy club is really good for information - if you can afford to pay the $$ each month. You will find most info on there.BUT If you look on ebay or other auction sites you may be able to get the programmes cheaper? DO you know anyone near you that would lend you theirs to watch?


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Spirithorse said:


> Some of you may know that when I got Arie I discovered through working with him that he was pushed VERY hard when he was at the Eventing training barn and that he was very scared to go over a single ground pole. Well all of our FOUNDATION BEFORE SPECIALIZATION work has paid off!! We jumped 2'6 the other day and he was calm, confident, dedicated, motivated and very much in tune with me!!! He was absolutely perfect! I looove jumping him, he is sooooo nice! YAY ARIE!!!


Thats great, its such an awesome feeling when they get tough and trust you. My Mare who is RBI was very scared of walking over a pole on the groudn too. I had her grazing on a track & I put 3 Poles on the ground across the track & put water at one end & hay at the other. If she wanted something to eat or drink she had to figure it out on her own. LOL Only took 2 days for her to get herself over a pole. Then a week later when I was able to have a play again she was happily going over them on her own. When ever I was trying to get her over I was upsetting her so I took ME out of the equation & let her figure it out herself.


----------



## arasumi (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you Savvylover and Katana for your suggestions.

I will look into the Savvy club and I already found some used DVD on e-bay, most sellers don`t ship here but I will have a friend in the US re-send them to me, so that is almost done. Which serie do you think I should get: Playing the 7 games or Level 1 ? (can`t afford both at this time!).

Katana, I don`t know of anybody here who would own a Parelli DVD, I don`t even think they have been translated to Spanish.. have they? and Parelli is not well known around here, although many people does natural horsemanship. 

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

I think thye be translated to spanish now? Not sure I know they do translate to some languages now though but the older stuff isnt. 

If was me then I would get the Red Level 1 pack. This has FAR MORE info in it than just the 7 Games DVD. It takes you through step by step & can seem boring but trust me it is WELL WORTH THE sitting through the class room stuff. It also shows you the beginnings of riding & at the end of the last DVD shoes you some level two stuff aswell.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Scotch and I are about halfway through the red level one kit. Yes, the first few DVD's are a bit dry, but they are very informative. Once you get to the hands-on students working with their horses, it is a joy to watch. Over, and over, so I can get it right with Scotch!

We started the circling game yesterday, and he was great! Sideways game today, depending on how it all goes. I have a feeling the squeeze game will be a bit of a challenge, as Scotch is very claustrophobic. Take is slow, I guess!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

CharliGirl said:


> Scotch and I are about halfway through the red level one kit. Yes, the first few DVD's are a bit dry, but they are very informative. Once you get to the hands-on students working with their horses, it is a joy to watch. Over, and over, so I can get it right with Scotch!
> 
> We started the circling game yesterday, and he was great! Sideways game today, depending on how it all goes. I have a feeling the squeeze game will be a bit of a challenge, as Scotch is very claustrophobic. Take is slow, I guess!


That is great that you have been watching your level 1  It's great that your circling game is going well and that you will be doing the sideways game soon too  

I'm having my first lesson on Saturday with PP  Organized some lessons for people who wanted to start Parelli here so they are having theirs first then I will have a two hour private lesson  

Shauna


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

LUCKY!!! Would love to have Pat & Linda here to have a private lesson with one of them of even better a couple of lessons with each!! When I started working through the L1 Kit my mare went great guns until we got to sideways 7then it all fell to pieces & she got really stressed when ever I tried to do it. SO I left it and when I was able to get a lesson with Jackie Chant 4* instructor & took the L1 clinic & we were fantastic! LOL Until we got home...  LOL Now though that we are further through & have built a deeper relationship & I have realised that my Phase one for my RBI mare needs to be VERY light we are managing to get going a bit better. I have been working on Transitions on a circle. Change of direction on circle.Sideways without a fence. Only had one session so far but i was more than happy with how it went & I cant wait for our next session, Im going to watch a bit more of the L2 DVD though so that if we do happen to have picked up the last three things I can move on to the next thing. Its great & now that I am moving on from L1 Pergatory my mare is asking me more questions & offering more exuberance too. FANTASTIC!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh not Pat lol I might a PP(Parelli Professional) woops my mistake


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll make this short....Arie and I rode into the trailer bareback and bridleless the other day! Woot!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

WOOT WOOT indeed!!!! LOL Awesome!! hehe & here I was stoked that I had almost mastered my Transitiosn on a cirlce, Change of direction on a circle & Sideways without a fence.... all ON LINE mind you! LOL WELL DONE!!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Savvylover - oops *blush* Im still learnign the internet lingo!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Katana, all that stuff is wonderful! Well done on all those things! All the smaller things lead up to and prepare you for the bigger things....get your foundation right and you and your horse will be able to do anything!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Had a great day with Phoebe yesterday will tell you guys about it in a little while still organizing stuff for the clinc/lessons tomorrow.

Shauna


----------



## arasumi (Jun 7, 2010)

I was working long hours, so I couldn`t check the board sooner, but wanted to thank you for the suggestions Katana, I will get a Red Level 1 pack then.

I will continue reading this thread and jump in again as soon as I get my DVD and start actually practicing it. I am sure I will have tons of questions! :lol:

Good luck to all of you, 
mariana


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Mariana, Im sure you will get a heap of info from the Red L1 kit, I actually saw one on a NZ site = Trade Me ? New Zealand online auctions and classifieds. Browse, buy and sell online on trademe.co.nz it was only $100 NZ & I did think of you.If you want to buy it then let me know Im happy to help out if you get it posted to me Im happy to post it to you. Most people on there only post within NZ.


----------



## arasumi (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, Katana.Thank you for letting me know and for very kind offer. That particular item seems to be gone now, but I will keep looking there.
Thank you again! mariana


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on here much I'm going to start updating my blog again so here's the link for anyone interested but I won't be able to get onto the horse forum much at this time just quick pop ins Shauna's Parelli Journal


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Come on guys we have to keep this thread going


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah we do!! LOL

I cant think of anything to say though! LOL


----------



## Gent N Diva (Aug 12, 2010)

Spirithorse said:


> I'll make this short....Arie and I rode into the trailer bareback and bridleless the other day! Woot!


You rode your horse into the horse trailer? :shock:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes I did lol. Don't worry, all was safe


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been so incredibly busy, but now that I have a spare moment I'll post a quick update.

Arie has been doing phenominally well! So proud of him! He's really starting to understand spins at Liberty and yesterday I was able to ask him to stop halfway over the barrels!  He is so connected, I've unlocked another level to his play drive and he's offering so much these days. We haven't played Online for awhile now, it's all been Liberty because he's that connected from the start and if not it takes about 3 minutes before he is. I'm doing SO much less and he's giving me SO much more  Going to try to film all my Level 3 stuff the next few days...if I have time. I've done the self-assessments and we are into Level 4 according to that, but I'd love to be an official Level 3 grad before going to FL in November!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would love to see you playing in level 3 !! Awesome for you!


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic Spirithorse!! Would love to see your videos once you have filmed them


----------



## keopsandco (Aug 23, 2010)

Wha that's fantastic ! <3


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow it's been awhile since I've been on here, and isn't it interesting how the NH section of the forum has become a BASH NH section of the forum?  What a bunch of.....nevermind.

Anyway, Arie is still doing well  We never did film, I've been so insanely busy and now I'm getting sick  We are however participating in the ACTHA trail ride competition next weekend, as are a lot of other Parelli people I know, and we plan on goin out there and showin them how Parelli people do it!  I'm pretty flippin excited about it! lol.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to see new vids of Arie! He's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

lol thank you!


----------

